# What adhesive to wrap around vinyl with?



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

as title states. I'm almost done bondo'ing and sanding the damn kick panels. I think i'm at the point where i'm just fine sanding it now. I have the vinyl on hand and what would be the best adhesive to use to wrap around vinyl? or simply what would get the job done, not necessarily the best  . thanks in advance!


----------



## disbboi (Jul 13, 2005)

I would like to know also. I tried 3m's super 80, but it didn't come out to good.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

The 3M hi-strength 90 generally works the best, but IIRC they do have a formula specifically for vinyl that you might also want to look into.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

yea i got some of the 90 stuff here at work. i can also look into the "formula" you suggest.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

actually contact cement works BEST. much better than the 90 strength spray crap. I proved this when doing rasied vinyl.


----------



## disbboi (Jul 13, 2005)

I used the 3m 80 which is the formula for vinyl and rubber. maybe i just suck at vinyl  o well


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

bobditts said:


> actually contact cement works BEST. much better than the 90 strength spray crap. I proved this when doing rasied vinyl.


can this be purchased at home depot or something?


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

bobditts said:


> actually contact cement works BEST. much better than the 90 strength spray crap. I proved this when doing rasied vinyl.


What brand of contact cement do you use, just as a reference?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I used 80 for my box. Didn't think it was that good, but not sure what's better.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I use is Weldwood by DAP.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

omarmipi said:


> I use is Weldwood by DAP.


I used the DAP stuff and it works a lot better than spray glue BUT it takes longer to use. Also, humidity plays a role too... You can get this stuff at Home Depot or Lowes. I used a paint brush to apply it and followed the directions on the can.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

edwelly said:


> I used the DAP stuff and it works a lot better than spray glue BUT it takes longer to use. Also, humidity plays a role too... You can get this stuff at Home Depot or Lowes. I used a paint brush to apply it and followed the directions on the can.


so it works well? i guess i can stop by lowe's real quick and pickup the DAP stuff. how long does it take to use?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

omarmipi said:


> I use is Weldwood by DAP.


X2

I buy this stuff by the gallon at home depot. good stuff. A gallon will go a long way. If you only need a small can you can get it cheap at walmart. get the stuff in the red can.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> so it works well? i guess i can stop by lowe's real quick and pickup the DAP stuff. how long does it take to use?


It helps if you have a heat gun.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

bobditts said:


> It helps if you have a heat gun.


Yes sir i got one! Also i think i only need it for the kick panels so you think one can or two would be enough?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

if its only for kick panels get 1 small can from walmart. it will be about 4 or 6 bucks.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Of the spray can variety, I've tried the following:

3M Hi-Stength 90









Select Product High Temp ADH225









DAP Weldwood High Strength (High Temperature)











and none of the above can match this:
V&S 1081 Spray Trim Adhesive









The 3M is doo-doo with strength as I could easily peal back the fabrick, even after several days of curing. The Select and DAP is much stronger and holds well against high temperature but they both do not have the same consistency nor ideal curing/working time as the V&S. Believe me when I say I've tried them all during my trial and error runs of sueding my headliner and gluing Ensolite (closed cell foam) noise barrier. Our good friend, Rick of RAAMaudio  carries the V&S. It bonds to pratcially anything and conforms to military spec - which is pretty tough standards in manufacturing and chemicals.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

If you go the weldwood contact cement route , make sure to get the red can . The green can, toned down version sucks


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

I would have to agree on the V&S 1081 being the best spray glue I have used.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> so it works well? i guess i can stop by lowe's real quick and pickup the DAP stuff. how long does it take to use?


How I did my trim panel for my amp and sub, I cut the vinyl to length and using a paint brush, I applied the contact cement to the mdf trim panel and then to the vinyl. I waited about 10-15 minutes or until it was just barely tacky, almost like I let to dry too much. I then carefully put the vinyl on the mdf board and removed any wrinkles. I used a staple gun for the back. I was surprised at how easy it went on but I think I would have had better results with less humidity. 
I used this:









Trim panel:


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Super 90 works great for me. Just spray both surfaces with the glue and then let it get tacky for about 5 minutes and then stick the two surfaces together.

If you ever need to spray some glue on grill cloth to wrap around a frame or something, then you want to use Super 77. Super 77 sprays on more clear, thin, and won't show through the grill cloth, but Super 90 is thicker and will show through thin fabrics.

Contact cement is good stuff, but it's kind of overkill, IMO. It might be hard to reposition or stretch your fabric. But if you really need some super stickyness you can get good contact glue in the Formica section in the back of Lowe's. I think it's called Contact cement 145. You apply it to both surfaces like I explained above. Once the two peices are stuck together they are stuck for good.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

PB2themax, have you tried to do any raised vinyl work with the 90 strength? its terrible! It only holds for about 12 hours then it lets go in the sun. I wouldnt recommend it again. Plus contact cement is way cheaper and you get a lot more in a can.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Umm sorta related topic........I'm looking for a grey/black/slate type color to match my interior, where should i start looking online for different colors/textures/etc to match my interior the best.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i got my vinyl from this website, http://www.a1foamandfabrics.com/site/department.cfm?id=3BB773D4-18CC-487F-8B894A58A9486B5F. i bought the whisper type vinyl as i've seen this type of vinyl at joann fabrics and thought it felt real. but there's plenty of other types of vinyl on that website. plus they ship for free!


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Id start local first. Ask around for your local auto upholstry shop.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

I think that the backing on the vinyl makes a difference too. I forgot where I bought it, but I got this vinyl that would stretch when you heat it up. It's great for covering curvy shapes.


----------



## Eastcoast (Mar 26, 2005)

Get used to using contact cement, any type of spray adhesive doesn't compare, unless of course you are spraying contact cement.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

might be a little bit of a OT question, but would there be any good reasons besides reducing SOME nearfield reflections putting a layer of ensolite on the face of my kickpanels, then putting a layer of vinyl over it, almost to add a little bit of a quishy or foamy texture to the vinyl......as well as acoustical advantages?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

be very very careful with foam under your vinyl.

if you saturate just a little section more than another, ive noticed the foam with crush and adhere, leaving a sunken spot on your finish! not good!

for adhesive, when I am not using weldwood contact cement, I am using a 3M product I get at OSH that has no number. I dont like the numbered spray adhesives because they are "misting". I like "lacing" sprays, which is the 3M stuff in a white can at OSH.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Super 90 doesn't mist. It sprays in "strings". I usually staple the edge of the vinyl on the back or underside of the enclosure, so that pretty much insures that the vinyl won't come loose.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Just wanted to know before i ordered my Whisper- Charcoal if this stuff is slightly stretchy for going around high bend areas, also wondering how wide the roll would be.......as i think 4yds would be enough, but if there 1yd by 4yds then it will be plenty, but a 12"x4yd would be way too small. $13yd dosent sound too bad.

Right now i think i am using it only on my kickpanels.......but i may end up using some on my doors, and even back on my sub enclosure for aesthetical looks. Will be picking up contact cement today in lowest to use with it. A layer of ensolite for acoustical purposes, and texture will be under the material, as i'm thinking right now.

I am trying to match the interior panel color to the vinyl color to make them look as factory as possible, Both the Toyota Gunmetal and Charcoal look very close, charcoal being the closer one.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

yea its "stretchy." i kinda f'ed up in my vinyl job but it was my fault not the vinyls fault. it would be very nice to have a heat gun around to stretch it out. also if you are only doing kick panels 1 yard is definately enough i think. i bought two yards of black vinyl, basically one for kick panels and one for my doors. they charge by the yard but its 54" in width. so for one yard you get 54" x 36" worth of vinyl, which to me is a lot.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Oh hell, yea thats definently alot, i was somewhat thinking i could buy the extra, and eventually wrap a pair of bookshelfs or towers or something with the excess (that or make a vinyl/wood cosmetic appeal using both charcoal vinyl and wood grain. I'm thinking i will probobly do a carpeted sub box just to blend better with the rear......so hopefully 4yds will be enough, mabey 5 .

Noticed today doing bondo that the cure time on the hardener is fast.......got stuck 1/2 way smearing it and it was solidifying already.....got 1 of my kicks bondo'ed just waiting for the others FG to dry fully before sanding and bondoing.....Almost there!

BTW what color would match best to this carpet color. I looked over the site but couldn't find a good match, or what looked to be a good match, i'd really like to order them together if possible. The color is the color of the hatch cover. Its a charcoal/bluish but more charcoal mix.

I really think the charcoal toyo vinyl will match very nicely. As for carpet i'm a little not sure.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

as earlier suggested maybe you can checkout some local stores before buying it online. they might have the colors you want. not too sure what would be the best match. 

might as well buy 5 or maybe not. since they charge free shipping anyways . if you need another yard, they won't charge shipping.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Yea i was just gonna order 3yds anyway, will probobly use the same color/type of vinyl on some towers/bookshelfs if i ever get around to new ones i've had speakers sitting around waiting for.

Gotta wait a few days to order the stuff though, both carpet and the vinyl.


----------

